# best CLA supplement?



## Tha Don (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm looking for a cost effective brand of CLA, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know of anywhere that sells it cheap enough to be worth it to me...


----------



## redspy (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree.  I took 9g a day for a few weeks and didn't notice any effect.  The clinicals behind it are also fairly weak.


----------



## LAM (Mar 29, 2005)

you have to take CLA for several months.  I would (and do) use CLA on a bulk as an aid to assist nutrient partitioning and not so much for fat loss.  from my own personal experiences and from what I have observed from other bb'ers CLA is best used as a supplement when there is a caloric excess.

this is pretty much why I use CLA only when bulking.

http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/133/3/663


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 29, 2005)

yes i plan on using it for a couple of months post cutting, to help me stay lean while i begin to raise the cals back up, was going to go with primaforce but a couple of rubbish reviews on BN have put me off a little, maybe go with ON's or Chem. Nutritions instead... which brand do you use LAM? is 9g a good dose? most companies seem to recommend only 3-6 1000mg caps per day


----------



## LAM (Mar 29, 2005)

I haven't bought any in a while as I had a lot left over from a previous purcahase.  just make sure that it is Tonalin brand CLA.  6 grams a day is a good dose.

check http://www.swansonvitamins.com they have great prices on vitamins, etc.


----------



## rrgg (Mar 30, 2005)

I think BN now has a good price on this in bulk.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Mar 30, 2005)

PrimaForce has Max CLA, 180 caps for around 16 bucks.  We sell a big ass container with 2000 softgels for around 130.


----------

